# Building My PlyWood 150G Tank



## DC_Cichlid

Hey guys.. im just leaving in a hour to get my plywood and finnaly get started on My tank.

The tank its self will be 72"L X 22"W X 22"T 150 Gallons
BUT,
It will be 96 inches long as there will be (2) 12" boxes for hang on filters and stuff on each end so the tank goes like this...

{ 12" }( 72" ){ 12" }

hard to explain... you will understand when i get pics.









Here is something i did in paint for the Layout.









Black Outline - is the tank
Aqua Blue - is water
Red - is the supports
White Spaces - are the 12" boxes
Dark Blue - is AC 500 Filter.. theres 2 ... buying 2 fluval 404s soon aswell.
Green - is 5 or 10 gal tank... for feeders

The plywood im using should be a Pine or Birch (Sanded 3/4"... 4' X 8' Sheets)


----------



## TormenT

sweet post more wen u can i wish i could make that!


----------



## r0d1mus

I want to make my own tank too. Im trying to convince the wife to let me buy the materials and saws n stuff, and that im a carpenter waiting to be discovered, but she isnt buying into it


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Upgrade -

Well the tank has been put together now... front cut out, and its all screwed together. Tonight im going to glue the boards together and put it all back together.

I bought Birch Plywood, as i like it best and its all the supplier had left, it looks awsome and i cant wait till its all done.

I get the digi cam on monday or tuesday... so ill take pics then and show you guys what it looks like... i should have the stand build with 2X4's then and have the 1/4 plywood around it. I have to cut out 4 doors in the stand. well see how it goes.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Total Cost so far for materials...
2x birch plywood 4' X 8' sheets, wood glue, 1.5 pound Deck Screws
= $134.00 Cnd


----------



## bigred

how much is the plastic going to cast u. cause i would like to try to make 1 soon?


----------



## cretinHOP

cool tank...and why do you listen to your wife?is she god can she tell you who to be or areyou her damn slave? be yourself if she loves you she will love YOU f*ck it if she buys into it or not


----------



## DC_Cichlid

bigred said:


> how much is the plastic going to cast u. cause i would like to try to make 1 soon?
> :nod:


 do you mean the plexiglass front? i might do mine in glass/ plexiglass or some good acrylic... don't know yet. Im guessing the glass front will cost me around 100 CND... so something like 70US... im guesstimating... so im not to sure yet. I will post how much everything costs and then the total price.


----------



## KangolBrand

whats the differences ????? why is it call a ply wood thank? cant you jsut say a stand and canopy tank? or ill just call my set up a wood stand and wood canopy tank ?? wahts the differences?


----------



## indecisive

AzNUnKnOw said:


> whats the differences ????? why is it call a ply wood thank? cant you jsut say a stand and canopy tank? or ill just call my set up a wood stand and wood canopy tank ?? wahts the differences?


 Umm, A PLYWOOD tank is made up of mostly PLYWOOD with glass at the front, it has nothing 2 do with the stand and canopy.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

AzNUnKnOw said:


> whats the differences ????? why is it call a ply wood thank? cant you jsut say a stand and canopy tank? or ill just call my set up a wood stand and wood canopy tank ?? wahts the differences?


I have no clue what you mean or said







.... im building the tank, stand and canopy if that helps.


----------



## bigred

so the wood on the out side is just like more support? and u only have the front showing right?


----------



## frogguy1

Basically your building an indoor pond. Plywood walls with a liner inside. not a bad idea. Make the skeleton of this baby very strong before you add the plywood to the sides. Dont want all that water in your house







The plywood is the only wood you are using, this would personally worry me abit. The people I have seen build tanks like this normally build a nice frame from 2x4 or even bigger lumber before the ply goes on.


----------



## cretinHOP

frog he is not building an indoor pond he is making a box out of plywood and cutting a window in the front for the glass window and painting the tank with epoxy to seal the wood so its basically a wood fish tank.


----------



## anotherreject04

i was looking into building a plywood tank of about that size...but after looking into it and adding up all the costs i could get a glass tank of the same size for like $30 more so i thought i might as well avoid the mess and not waste the time


----------



## illnino

well, for larger tanks, it is much cheaper.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

illnino said:


> well, for larger tanks, it is much cheaper.


 Thats for sure, well i got the Plywood glued together last night... and put in all the screws. Theres something like 130 screws in it. I spread them 4 inches apart... the minimum is 3" but i thought that was a little to close. The wood glue bonded awsome, i didn't use a "water proof" wood glue, but i doubt it really needs to be water proof. I also went to a creek/river yesturday and picked up some awsome driftwood, i might be going to another river today, so im sure ill fill up a rubbermaid container with driftwood, then wash it when i get home. I might pick up the black epoxy today, as its really hot out, but i might be busy all day.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

i think im going to use these lights...
Lights

does anyone have a reason i shouldn't use these??? i think there perfect, but ill probably need about 3 of these setups


----------



## zygapophysis

my dad had to use those temporarly for his 55 salt and he said something about if you use aquarium lights it blows out the balast, maybe different for fresh water i dont know


----------



## Pizzo

Your setup looks awesome!! Make sure to keep track of costs, labour time, and difficulties you encountred...i might copy your ass


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Pizzo said:


> Your setup looks awesome!! Make sure to keep track of costs, labour time, and difficulties you encountred...i might copy your ass


 for sure bro, ill list all the costs and stuff.... including the amount of materials i used. I think ill start the stand tomorrow, if i can get the wood and birch plywood.


----------



## Pizzo

Thanks DC, i appreciate it.

I would also appreciate it if ya came over here and made me one as well.

Beers on me


----------



## cretinHOP

shoplights are perfect for aquarium use..period you only need one 48 inch strip light with duel bulbs DC as piranhas dont need lights strong enough to cause coral to spawn lol just use daylight bulbs.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

cretinHOP said:


> shoplights are perfect for aquarium use..period you only need one 48 inch strip light with duel bulbs DC as piranhas dont need lights strong enough to cause coral to spawn lol just use daylight bulbs.


 Awsome, thanks for the info. Dave


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Pizzo said:


> Thanks DC, i appreciate it.
> 
> I would also appreciate it if ya came over here and made me one as well.
> 
> Beers on me


get me a plane seat, w/return, and ill be there in a week.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Gonna be pics up of my tank in just over a hour guys...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Heres the pics you guys have been dieing to see... the shitty filter is just on there to show you how the AC 500s will go on.














































better and more clear pics to come, i might build part of the stand tomorrow.

tell me what you guys think so far...


----------



## ReDraGon->

dude wtf dude...im jealous....sweeet man...i wanna see the finished project


----------



## EZ_Ian

Very cool DIY project you got goin, great pics. Keep taking pics of each step, it really helps for other members who are building/ or planning on building these types of tanks. These threads have helped me a lot in deciding what I would like to build. Nice work, Keep it up!!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks guys.... Ill make a list of each step i took after im done, along with PICTURES!!







. If you guys want me to list anything, or tell you how i did something, please post it here and ill reply to it...







...


----------



## EZ_Ian

Thanks DC, I'll be talkin to you and cretin in a week or so when I start my 140g tank. Like I said, the two of you are pretty tight for posting all this up. It should really help for other members who want a DIY project!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

For sure man... P-Fury doesn't have a big section on DIY stuff. Maybe ill talk to cretin, and see if he wants to write up a DIY Plywood Tank Page/Artical with me. Have to talk to Xenon about that one.


----------



## EZ_Ian

I think theres links to plans for building tanks, but I think you guys would be able to put up a nice one with pics and step by step stuff. Just an idea. I'll even try to help when i get mine started too


----------



## anotherreject04

how much harder would it be to make a tank like this
the back wall being 6 feet and the front being 3.5 feet
the blue lines are windows


----------



## DC_Cichlid

well, not much harder.... but making a tank like the needs some serious cement because those corners on the front are crazy... and 2 inch screws every 3.5", you could make that tank... just need to angle the screws.

You need to be extremly careful if your going to make that tank. I really suggest you make like a simple box for your first plywood tank, but if you feel like you can do it, no ones gonna hold you back, and we will all be sitting here on are chairs waiting for your finished product.

PM, or email me if anyone is really considering making a tank, ill help you as best as i can, and give you advice.


----------



## anotherreject04

i'll be looking into making that design tank...i think it would be great
do you have any experiance with carpentry or anything?
i have a little and i dont think i would have any problems


----------



## DC_Cichlid

anotherreject04 said:


> i'll be looking into making that design tank...i think it would be great
> do you have any experiance with carpentry or anything?
> i have a little and i dont think i would have any problems


 Yes, I have worked with wood for 5 years. I have build many things.. heres some pics of the stuff i have built...























































Hope you like.


----------



## Pizzo

I'm in awe.

I wish i was able to make that...


----------



## anotherreject04

that stuff looks great


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Hehe, Thanks guys.


----------



## MexicanRacoon

Tha's slick man.

I had no idea you could do that. 
I'm guessing the epoxy will seal the interior walls right?
That's the only thing i don't get. How do you water-proof it?

Anyways, way to go. Put together a material/price list and some step by step instructions and i bet people will be all over it. I have been scared to make a tank because i don't work with glass or acrylic, but this is a very interesting plan.

tidy workshop to bro


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks alot MexicanRacoon,

Yes, you buy and mix the epoxy with hardener, the minimum amount of epoxy coats to put on your tank is 4, but im going to do 6-8 just because, i might aswell when im buying a 1 gal bucket. Also, you have to remeber to epoxy the inside of the canopy, due to moist air, the wood will slowly rot without epoxy. Yep, ill list anything and everything you guys name it, the cost will be added along with the amount of materials i used. I will even add up the cost of the plants, sand, rocks, filters, and all that. If there is anything else i dont list, please tell me so other P-Fury members can look and find info on this topic. I am making a list step by step at this moment on how to build a Plywood Aquarium, so hopefully i can get it up as a artical in the DIY section for other P-Fury member so they can build themselfs a tank.


----------



## 0123

damn your good at building sh*t i see but in the first pic wich one did you build the dresser or the wooden dish thing with the change in it?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

0123 said:


> damn your good at building sh*t i see but in the first pic wich one did you build the dresser or the wooden dish thing with the change in it?


 Yeh the dish thing,


----------



## qwuintus

Nice but why no wet/dry?

Just cut an opening on one of your 12" boxes or cut slots using a router.
Then insert baffles/walls/etc and drill a hole for a return pump line and boom you got a sick built in filtration system!


----------



## johndeere

Wow! thats crazy! I didn't think it was possible to make a wooden tank. Can the epoxy you are using also be used on sheet metal? I'm better with metal than wood.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

johndeere said:


> Wow! thats crazy! I didn't think it was possible to make a wooden tank. Can the epoxy you are using also be used on sheet metal? I'm better with metal than wood.


 Sorry man, but i have no clue about metal work, i Aced wood, and failed metal work.


----------



## johndeere

Hehe, Ya I guess that I'm just the opposite.


----------



## qwuintus

... how bout the wet/dry?

john you can make a woodtank with steel frame. I know a guy who has done that with a 900 gallon reef.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

qwuintus said:


> ... how bout the wet/dry?


 I could, but i think ill stick with 2x AC 500's and 2x Fluval 404's.


----------



## con man

i just started my tank some dimensions almost... (70 long 20high 24deep)

it will house my datnoid school and my marbled gobys for life... where do u buy hardner and epoxy? im tryin to find it at the best price so far i found .954gallons for 68.95 american... im doing a plexiglass front 1/2inch thick

im constructing using 3/4in plywood also.... i started last night with all the cuts and assembly... i love how u incorporated the filters....i was thinking of doing the 12inch thing but just drop that down an inch and fill it with biomedia and a pump ppushing water in and over the lip... much like an inlarged biowheel filed with bioballs

im not constructing the bracing until the very last step as it seems it will be a pain in the ass to epoxy with that in the way... well gl and make sure to update us


----------



## cretinHOP

conman dont use anything but GLASS for the front window sylicone sealent does not bond well at all to plexiglass or any other plastic and the window will not hold for very long unless youre using sylicone as a gasket and building a frame to hold the window in and you sylicone it to hell...jason


----------



## B_L_Z_BUB

are you using marine plywood?


----------



## con man

yes marine plywood a guy named tigerfangs on p-fishg just made a 900 dallon with a 3/4in plexiglass and its been up for almost 2months now with no problems....


----------



## cretinHOP

did you ask him how he put the glass in? because tanks with HUGE gallonage can use plastic because when you use alot of water with plastic the sylicone acts like a GASKET not a sealer


----------



## con man

its 900 gallons and it has no bows in it


----------



## qwuintus

Hes not the guy I was talking about. I will have to look for the tigerguy you are talking about.

I would go glass without a doubt.


----------



## con man

plans changed and i got sheeyts of glass (1/2in and 3/4in think for 20 bucks each.... wat can i say i have connections... no my g/f's dad works at a major glass preparation company and stole me some


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Heres a list cost so far... NO TAX on the totals

2x Birch Plywood 3/4", 4'by8' sheets - $54.29 each........Total = $108.58
1x Dural Carpenter 250m Wood Glue - $3.89 each
Flooring Zink Screws 2" ( 1.50Lb ) - $5.02
12x 2"x6" (8 foot)............................. - $4.84 each.........Total = $58.08

Other Things...

2x Aquarium Fluorescent Tube 48" (40W) - $4.99 each... Total = $9.98
1x Shop Light Fluorescent....................... - $12.88 each

Total So far =$198.43
____________________
W/Tax...... =$227.20


----------



## Pizzo

got any more pics on how it's coming along?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Pizzo said:


> got any more pics on how it's coming along?


 yes, give me a couple min here,


----------



## Pizzo

couple of mins have passed


----------



## DC_Cichlid

New 2"by6" wood for Stand









150G Light Setup









give me a hour, and you shall see some of the stand build.


----------



## Pizzo

you have no idea how jealous i am


----------



## redbellied1

hey your tank sounds like a cool idea i hope everything works out fine right now i have a 42 gallon hex tank with three baby red's. I'm kinda new to this site so i havent gotten any pics up yet soon i will hope to see some of yours well take care


----------



## KangolBrand

I dont think hex tanks are good for ps theres no room to swim back and fourth


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well, i cut some wood, and screwed the top and bottom parts together. Its getting late so i called it a night... heres some pics of the progress.


----------



## 0123

good work dude

but get back to work theres still daylight


----------



## DC_Cichlid

0123 said:


> good work dude
> 
> but get back to work theres still daylight :laugh:


 haha, that pic was "Before" i started... its dark now... and im tired...hehehe :laugh:


----------



## DC_Cichlid

More pics, wood piles going down, and im getting closer to finishing the stand...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

The stand is almost finished...







, I just need some more 3" screws, as i ran out







im getting some in a hour or 2.

The tank is on the stand, and its looking awsome... cant wait till its finished. I would take pics, but my damn camera ran out of power







!

I should be picking up some plywood tomorrow, for the stand, and (Tilt Canopy.)

Pics to come later on tonight, check back.


----------



## cretinHOP

besides what we talked about inm our earlier conversation in IM lol you have a good eye for cuts and building things its creative but also very much commons ense and knowing what to do with your hands


----------



## DC_Cichlid

cretinHOP said:


> besides what we talked about inm our earlier conversation in IM lol you have a good eye for cuts and building things its creative but also very much commons ense and knowing what to do with your hands


 LOL :laugh:


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Heres pics of the Tank and Stand...
















OH AND PIZZO, THIS SHOULD MAKE YOU A LIL MORE JEALOUS :rasp:




























Ill be Birch Plywooding the stand and Tilt Canopy tomorrow...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Heres some updates on my reds...


----------



## SerraNBAPygo

it looks like a cool process cant wait to see when its all done. nice baby ps too.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks.


----------



## Pizzo

DC_Piranha said:


> Heres pics of the Tank and Stand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rasp: OH AND PIZZO, THIS SHOULD MAKE YOU A LIL MORE JEALOUS :rasp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be Birch Plywooding the stand and Tilt Canopy tomorrow...


 That looks fuggin awesome man.

www.aircanada.com <----- pick any flight you want, ill give you my CC #


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Pizzo said:


> www.aircanada.com <----- pick any flight you want, ill give you my CC #


 You know id be there in a second, and build it for free, no joke.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Here part of the filtration system on the 150G....Ill get a fluval 404 soon, and another within a couple months.










I held 4 more Red piranhas at my LFS along with 20 feeder guppys, bunch of plants. I might pick up the fluval tomorrow. Im getting the plywood for the Tilt Canopy tomorrow, and plywood for the stand..


----------



## ReDraGon->

SweeeeeeT .....im jealouse


----------



## Pizzo

Slacker, get back to work


----------



## DC_Cichlid

LOL, im still waiting on the CC #...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Heres a list cost so far... NO TAX on the totals

3x Birch Plywood 3/4", 4'by8' sheets - $54.29 each........Total = $162.87
1x Dural Carpenter 250m Wood Glue - $3.89 each
Flooring Zink Screws 2" ( 1.50Lb ) - $5.02
13x 2"x6" (8 foot)........................... - $4.84 each.........Total = $58.08
Flooring Zink Screws 3" ( 2.5Lb ) - $15.00?

Other Things...

2x Aquarium Fluorescent Tube 48" (40W) - $4.99 each... Total = $9.98
1x Shop Light Fluorescent...................... - $12.88 each
1x Fluval 404........................................ -$178.99each
2x AC 500............................................ -$76.99each.....Total = 153.98

Total So far =$600.69 CND
____________________
W/Tax...... =$687.79 CND


----------



## matc

Is it hard to build ? what is the thickness of the plywood..? did you use screws or glue to stick the wood together ?


----------



## matc

I dont understand....the water is gonna be in contact with the wood ? ...anyway i'd like to have an aquarium that big !


----------



## wvarda

no dude, he is going to use a few thick layers of epoxy on the inside to waterseal it.

You are aren't you ?


----------



## matc

but he'll have to put a piece of glass in front ?


----------



## cretinHOP

yes the glass in the front


----------



## DC_Cichlid

matc07098702 said:


> Is it hard to build ? what is the thickness of the plywood..? did you use screws or glue to stick the wood together ?


 Nope, its not that hard to build, but it sure helps if you have worked with wood products before. The thickness of the plywood is all listed on here about 5 times, lol.... its 3/4" Birch Ply.. i used 2" screws for the tank. The 3" screws are for the stand... i pre drilled all my holes, and with using 20 screws or so held the project together, making sure everything was going to fit right.( no gaps). Took it apart glued the back onto the bottom, then the 2 sides, then the inside 2 sides(causeing the 12" boxes) then the front ontop on the bottom and to the sides.... (EVERYTHING SHOULD SIT ONTOP ON THE BOTTOM BOARD)
Also, if you pre drill, make sure you mark your boards with a pencil, so you know where the go. Dave


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well, i woke up late to find out its raining, so i dont think ill be getting my wood today..









however, i will be picking up my Fluval 404, and seeing if i can get the epoxy, and silicone.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well i picked up a heater, 802PH, and fluval 404 10 min ago... heres a pic of the 150Gal stuff,










Heres a NEW list cost so far... NO TAX on the totals

3x Birch Plywood 3/4", 4'by8' sheets - $54.29 each........Total = $162.87
1x Dural Carpenter 250m Wood Glue - $3.89 each
Flooring Zink Screws 2" ( 1.50Lb ) - $5.02
13x 2"x6" (8 foot)........................... - $4.84 each.........Total = $58.08
Flooring Zink Screws 3" ( 2.5Lb ) - $15.00?

Other Things...

2x Aquarium Fluorescent Tube 48" (40W) - $4.99 each... Total = $9.98
1x Shop Light Fluorescent...................... - $12.88 each
1x Fluval 404........................................ - $178.99each
2x AC 500............................................ - $76.99each.....Total = 153.98
1x AC 802 Power Head.......................... - $56.52each
1x 300W Thermo Heater........................ - $36.37each

Total So far =$693.58 CND
____________________
W/Tax...... =$794.15 CND


----------



## DC_Cichlid

I got 15% off or more because i told them id take the stuff today if they gave me a good deal... they came back to me and said 15%, so i grabed the stuff and put er on the counter, saved myself 80 er so bucks today by doing that. I suggest everyone does the same, might not get a good deal unless you buy alot of stuff, but its worth a try. Dave


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Heres a pic of my buddy kyle in my 150gal,


----------



## EZ_Ian

lookin good, keep up the good work


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks, long day tomorrow.


----------



## cretinHOP

your friend looks gay in therelol


----------



## DC_Cichlid

cretinHOP said:


> your friend looks gay in therelol


 Remember what you said you were gonna do, lol ... your gonna look gay.









Hes in there to show the size, harder to tell without a 6 foot tall person in it.


----------



## cretinHOP

im gonnalook gay in a 2000 shark tank? oh you mean the goggles?nah ill just looklike an ass im gonna put a fake shark on my arm biting it too


----------



## cretinHOP

so do you think i should put the rhomb in the 96x25 and put like 25 super reds in the 96x31 instead lmao?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

cretinHOP said:


> im gonnalook gay in a 2000 shark tank? oh you mean the goggles?nah ill just looklike an ass im gonna put a fake shark on my arm biting it too












I dont belive your making it untill you start,


----------



## DC_Cichlid

cretinHOP said:


> so do you think i should put the rhomb in the 96x25 and put like 25 super reds in the 96x31 instead lmao?


 You could, up to you bro.


----------



## qwuintus

hagen tank


----------



## DC_Cichlid

qwuintus said:


> hagen tank


 ???


----------



## EZ_Ian

DC_Piranha said:


> qwuintus said:
> 
> 
> 
> hagen tank
> 
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...

 not sure DC, just get some sealant on that beeeyotch and get some fish in it!! I want to see finished product!!!


----------



## MexicanRacoon

Sweet man.

Real sweet.


----------



## master_of_puppets

ur almost done, keep up the good work and keep us updated


----------



## DiXoN

that is very nice work and i like how you used the birch ply you get much better edges with birch.
well done.
dixon


----------



## Pizzo

almost done, you going to leave the wood like that?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Pizzo said:


> almost done, you going to leave the wood like that?


 Thanks alot guys, yeh i couldn't do anything on the tank today, we now have company here, and i have been to my LFS twice as i traded in my Reds, and plecos and came outa the store with 129.00... My friend picked up for me, what we think is a gold 4" spilo, i haven't seen it, but i think it is from how he described it. Its extremly crazy/mean, ate 3 goldfish within 10 seconds the other day my buddy said. When they packed it, they used some tuff heavy duty bags, and doubled them up, but the P still chewed threw them. So hes in a styrafoam box now, and is about 4-5 hours away from me... ill get him tonight. My buddy also might have just picked up another tank, 50 Gal, if he did he also bought a Black Rhom, its 2-4".... and he would have bought a fluval 404 for the 50gal, yes he will cycle the tank first before he puts the rhom in, as he has a 35gal hex to hold him for now. Im gonna try get the epoxy tomorrow for the Inside of the tank, but i need to make the canopy first, and finish the stand...

Pizzo, yeh i will be staining, or varnishing, the tank, canopy and stands birch plywood.. it will look awsome when done.

More pics soon to come...


----------



## SerraNBAPygo

post pics of spilo when u get, since u got rid of your reds what r u going to do with the 150.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

If its a spilo, ill get 2 more, if its a Brandtii i might keep in for the 150.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well i just talked to my buddy, he told the fish lady that he would probably take the Rhom if he could get a tank there for a good price, so when he was looking he decided on getting a 50gal, he went to get his fish first, and it was gone, te lady came up to him and said sorry i just sold it, hes really pissed off, and walked out with nothing. Dumbasses at that store could have made some money by not pissing off a good customer....


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Friend just called, he stoped at the side of the road to check on him, the p was resting against the side of the box, he touched him and the p went crazy.... the p is now lieing on his side,







... i hope he pulls threw for the last 2 hour drive...:nod:


----------



## NIKE

awesome work dude


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks Nike,

Heres my P i just got...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

More Pics


----------



## matc

but what about your tank ? Have you finished it yet ? add some pics !!!


----------



## EZ_Ian

Lookin good


----------



## Pizzo

nice P's


----------



## Pizzo

It's been awhile since you last posted pictures. Quit jerkin' around and show us the progress


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Sorry Guys, Girls... Ive been pretty busy the last couple days, and haven't got ANYthing done, im not to happy at myself...But, im just gonna call a friend and see if i can use his truck to get my plwood for the canopy and stand, get it cut and fited today. I bought a 6-7" RBP off a 8 year old and his mom and dad that didn't want him anymore, ill get a pick of him... give me a min here...


----------



## EZ_Ian

less PFury (unless you're posting more pics of the tank) and more tank building!!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

My Natts


----------



## EZ_Ian

nice fish, one problem.... they arent in a 150g tank yet!!!


----------



## Pizzo

EZ_Ian said:


> less PFury (unless you're posting more pics of the tank) and more tank building!!!


 Ya DC_Piranha


----------



## 351winsor

I wish I had a tank that size :nod:


----------



## kjtill2

More pics of the progress of the tank please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well, i have do to work on the tank first, before i get new pics..
















Just called a Local hardware store... Eagles. The guy said he will deliver my plywood tomorrow for no charge, im suprized as i do live 10-15 min away from there store. I was happy and told him ill call tomorrow to get some.

One problem is, they dont carry 1/4" plwood board i also want. I can get a 3/4" birch for the canopy, but i dont need it that thick no cover up the stand. So im also going to have to call another hardware store called RONA and get them to deliver the 1/4" plywood to me aswell, anyways.. im getting the plywood tomorrow, and hopefully get it cut to size that same night, then screw in place to form the tilt canopy, and stand.

Maybe if all goes well tomorrow, the canopy will be finished and stand to...









Pics to come soon guys, just give me some time,







.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well guys, i just ordered my glass in, the size will be 70"L x 20 1/4H, 3/8thick =$94.89CND

Also just called Eagles and im getting a 3/4" Birch delivered to my house in a couple min.

Maybe some pics to come tonight...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well guys/ girls, i just finished my Canopy.. heres some pics with lights off and on!!!























The tank is turning out GREAT!


















With lights...
















I love my DIY tank..


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well, im going to get my birch stand plywood sent up tomorrow... maybe ill get some of the stand done, who knows...

Another pic, side on..


----------



## matc

It's looking good ! I'd like to have a tank like this !


----------



## matc

did you put something between the light and the water to keep the water touching the light ?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

matc07098702 said:


> did you put something between the light and the water to keep the water touching the light ?


 Not yet, but im getting a very thin plexiglass for it.


----------



## EZ_Ian

start gettin that thing sealed up so you can fill it with water!


----------



## cretinHOP

Ian stop being ana ss and bugging us to fill our tanks! LMAO buy me a few gift certificates and ill work a lil harder for ya


----------



## EZ_Ian

cretinHOP said:


> Ian stop being ana ss and bugging us to fill our tanks! LMAO buy me a few gift certificates and ill work a lil harder for ya


 lol, just tryin to encourage you guys to get them finished since I'm sure everyone else here would like to see them done









And besides, you'll be able to give me all sorts of crap when i post about building mine in a couple weeks.... don't worry I'll be ready for it


----------



## cretinHOP

whata re you building?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

:laugh: , think im just gonna order some 1/4" birch plywood for the stand right now, depends if i got the cash on me...


----------



## EZ_Ian

cretinHOP said:


> whata re you building?


 1, maybe 2 140s like on that site you directed me to


----------



## EZ_Ian

DC, your tank is lookin good


----------



## DC_Cichlid

EZ_Ian said:


> cretinHOP said:
> 
> 
> 
> whata re you building?
> 
> 
> 
> 1, maybe 2 140s like on that site you directed me to
Click to expand...

 Sweet, ill be glad to answer your questions...


----------



## EZ_Ian

DC_Piranha said:


> Sweet, ill be glad to answer your questions...:nod:


 Why you think I bug you guys so much


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Stand 1/4" Birch Plywood just got delivered... don't know if ill get it cut and on the stand tonight...


----------



## Pizzo

DC, your tank is really coming along. You really need to make a step-by-step guide for the rest of us who would like to build.

Sort of like a "DIY 150 gal tank for Dummies"

I personally would need to know EXACT measurements, where to place each screw, how many, etc.

im inspired by your build, im thinking of maybe even selling my tank and building one along your guidelines.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Im working on it there bud, ill list how i did everything, and if you really want me to, ill list all the cut sizes.

Thanks again guys,.. Dave


----------



## frogguy1

Nice job :nod:


----------



## DC_Cichlid

frogguy1 said:


> Nice job :nod:


 Thanks,







.


----------



## Pizzo

DC_Piranha said:


> Im working on it there bud, ill list how i did everything, and if you really want me to, ill list all the cut sizes.
> 
> Thanks again guys,.. Dave










That would be awesome Dave.


----------



## matc

Yeah and it's fun to build...Are your prices all in canadian dollars ?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

matc07098702 said:


> Yeah and it's fun to build...Are your prices all in canadian dollars ?


 $CND, Canadian Dollars

And yes, all my prices are in canadian dollars...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well, i just picked up my glass









Just need the damn epoxy.......


----------



## ReDraGon->

Dam man that shizzo is looking good...get that epoxy Quik like so i can see the finished project


----------



## anotherreject04

man its looking badass


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks alot guys,







.


----------



## cretinHOP

section off 30 36 inches of one side of your tank and put a irritans if 30 or a spilo or brandtii..36" in one side and in the other side but 3-4 reds


----------



## cretinHOP

clear devider with 3/8-1/2" holes drilled all around


----------



## EZ_Ian

I like that canopy, the whole tank is lookin nice


----------



## Lang_Joshua

Mand between you and cretin there is a whole lot of talent... I'm proud to be just to post on the same fourm as you







yea... I'll have to save all this info for when I decide when and what I want to build... might go huge if i can find a place... who needs a living room... or maybe i'll build an aquarium xhed with a custom in wall tank... hmmmm... great my gears are turning again... damn it hide the bank card...


----------



## cretinHOP

build a corner tank josh make a 3x3 or 4x4 or so cube with one of the ends cut off flat to hang filters or pass cords/hoses in the corner where the walls meet...make 2 windows for each side of the cube that isnt fit into the wall make sure you make a good top support frame...and put it in between 2 nice chairs or a couch and a chair or otehrwise just in the corner and put a shoal into it or some spilos...lol nothing like sitting next to a big shoalof p's right?


----------



## cretinHOP

im building a 25x25x12-15 tank for a brandti..and a 22x22x12 tank for a irritans and stacking the atop one another in a custom stand should be cool


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks Josh, a couple years of woodwork helps and goes along way. I might just do that J, split my tank in half with a divider, and get a Rhom and Spilo or something. Ill see later on.

Im also considering makeing a Glass or Acrylic Tank now, and selling it. Just for the experience, and for P-Fury Member's that want to know how its done. I find building tanks/stands/ and canopys to be fun, maybe i will continue to build tanks for a couple years, depends if i can sell them or not.

After im done my tank, i might just make a Glass/ or acrylic tank, or even plywood, then try selling it. If it sells quickly and someone else is looking for one too, i might just build a couple tanks...

Anyways, i have to contact a couple epoxy places tomorrow, see if i can get some sent to my door. I also have to get my plywood cut for the stand. Might be a long day tomorrow...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

1001 Posts


----------



## Doug

Its been a couple of days since we have herd from you are u alive :rasp: ? BTW the tank looks bad ass man! I might do a winter project and build me a tank like that! Lookin forward to seein the finished product DC


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks Doug, Im glad you might make a tank.

Ive been extremely busy latley, there have been a couple semi accidents, they tip there load over. This truck this weekend, was carrying about 15 bundles of 2x4's, 14 wide, 21 high.. so its alot of wood. Anyways, nothing has been done to my tank, but there will be upgrades to this topic soon.... Dave


----------



## CaminoMan78

What are you using to paint the inside of your tank? Are you going to be able to leave the background a wood finish by coating it with clear epoxy? That is what I would really like to do with the tank that I am building right now but I am unsure how to.


----------



## NTcaribe

thats cool

any other plywood i could use?

my project is a 188gallon tank (80x18x30) its gonna be for some rays aros and clowns and catfish...so im hyped about that

send me a pm on some info im not to worried about tank equipment reall all i need to know is basics


----------



## DC_Cichlid

CaminoMan78 said:


> What are you using to paint the inside of your tank? Are you going to be able to leave the background a wood finish by coating it with clear epoxy? That is what I would really like to do with the tank that I am building right now but I am unsure how to.


 I will paint the inside of the tank with a 2 part Epoxy, my choice of color will be Black, because i think it will make the tank look more dark, and keep peoples focus on the fish more.

No, i dont want to see a birch background, personally i think it wouldn't look good, but somebody might like it, like yourself.

The clear epoxy might dry different, you should consider asking an employee about it, and how it dries.

Have any pics of your tank?, id love to see.... Dave


----------



## cretinHOP

the clear epoxy is just PURE epoxy resin its perfect for your tank


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Im working on my stand right now... ill get some pics up tonight, or tomorrow. Dave


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Been woking all day, just got in. Im working on the stand, pics soon...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Heres the Pics, i just put on the plywood, tacked it in place.... and routered out the door holes...









The last pic, you can see theres a hole in the back of the stand... i put another piece of plywood to cover it up.

Im going to buy a half sheet of plywood tomorrow, and cut it later on for the doors. And also, a roll of that birch iron on stuff, for the edges of the plywood.

The tank is comming along awsome, however i was to busy to call up epoxy places, so i will call tomorrow and get it sent in for another day.














































What do you guys think of the tanks progress???


----------



## User

I love it
















Whats you estimate on when it will be up and running?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Hopefully within the next week or two dude...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Pic of Me and my tank...


----------



## Doug

I want to build mine now.







Looks really good DC! Cant wait to see some p's in it!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks Doug, hurry up and get yours started...









Piranhas might not go in the tank, im not sure whats gonna go in it yet.


----------



## the_w8

not to derail or anything, but i see somebody likes to golf


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Golfs fun, bought the clubs, and have only played maybe 4 times the last 2-3 years...









They sit there most of the year.


----------



## shaft

Where is the tank's final resting place? Good job btw.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks Shaft, Its never gonna be in a final spot, ill always have this tank. However.. it will be in my basement for the time being/ probably a couple years.

I already cant wait to make another tank, think i might build another, and sell it.


----------



## KRS one

nice tank dc, cant wait to see it done, im picking up my free 120 w/everying this this weekend


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks, cool







... Get that tank up n running soon,







.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Picked up some other stuff........


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Sorry guys, been busy... more pics soon.


----------



## shaft




----------



## blackpirhana

I think it would be cool if you used the outside two of the small squares of the stand as small feeder or quarantine tanks. Anyway, maybe you don't like that idea, but give it a thought.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

blackpirhana said:


> I think it would be cool if you used the outside two of the small squares of the stand as small feeder or quarantine tanks. Anyway, maybe you don't like that idea, but give it a thought.


 LOL, thats exactly what i was going to do..... for feeder guppys and goldfish.


----------



## KRS one

Done Yet!







Hurry up..lol i wanna see one of these in action, then i can make u build me one n send it to me


----------



## qwuintus

Nice handy work, but for the cost you could have bought something larger than 150g. What was your reasoning behind chosing to go this route?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well, thanks... but remember that my prices are canadian dollars... stuff in canada(Tanks) are not cheap. I did look at tanks around me, and one was complete with Tank/Oak stand/canopy, But the price was 1299.00. The tank was a 120 Gal with just rock, So as you can see im still well below the cost of buying a tank, and i have filters and everything else.

Irate, I would build you one in a second, if the price was right...







.

Another reason was just because i like to build things, its been fun for myself building the tank. Sure the easiest route would have been to buy one, but this way i can build myself lots of tanks in life.... tanks for friends, and tanks for myself. Dave


----------



## qwuintus

Forgot you were a canook.


----------



## shaft

DC_Piranha said:


> Well, thanks... but remember that my prices are canadian dollars... stuff in canada(Tanks) are not cheap. I did look at tanks around me, and one was complete with Tank/Oak stand/canopy, But the price was 1299.00. The tank was a 120 Gal with just rock, So as you can see im still well below the cost of buying a tank, and i have filters and everything else.
> 
> Irate, I would build you one in a second, if the price was right...:laugh: .
> 
> Another reason was just because i like to build things, its been fun for myself building the tank. Sure the easiest route would have been to buy one, but this way i can build myself lots of tanks in life.... tanks for friends, and tanks for myself. Dave


Yeah, I would have to agree with DC. I'm planning on eventually building a plywood tank too, but it would be my first attempt, so I know I'd make more than a few mistakes. Those mistakes would probably cost me money and the end product would most likely be as expensive as buying a new tank and stand, but I'd still do it. Woodworking is fun and so is the satisfaction of knowing you created something useful out of something nearly useless.

With that said...DC, hurry up with the dang updates.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

HeHe, there comming, there comming, just give me time!


----------



## alan

not bad for a beginner!!!! only joking...brilliant tank. igt will be the dogs nuts when it is finished.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

alan said:


> not bad for a beginner!!!! only joking...brilliant tank. igt will be the dogs nuts when it is finished.


 Thanks Alan,..


----------



## yorkshire

What an inspiration























You've certainly planted a seed. Never done woodwork in my life, but you've certainly got me thinking about having a go.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Get started Yorkshire,









I just got off the phone, and decided to order West System Epoxy Resin from a town 7 hours away. I belive the guy is sending it on bus, and i might just get it tonight.

The epoxy cost me just a lil over $150.00Cnd, kinda expensive, but well worth every penny.

I cant wait untill water hits this tank, and its all complete. I still have to add face boards to hide the screws. I will need to install the light setup, and get a piece of plexiglass so water wont hit the light. I also need to drill holes for my fluval 404 tubes, and cords.

I went along a river a couple weeks back and found some nice wood. I put it in my tank and took some pics to show you guys/girls, what it will look like.

Here they are....














































Hope you like, cuz i love it!


----------



## 0123

hey DC your tank is looking really nice good job!! how long you think it will take you to finish it?

i just might be able to convince my dad to let me do something like this later on this year ... so... maybe ill have to ask you some questions then!

once again its looking nice!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks again 0123,

Hmmm, it should take me a couple days before water gets in it, probably close to a week for the epoxy to be finished and dried. I have to get plywood on monday for the doors, get wood to finish the stand/tank and canopy.. it will cover up and seam lines and screws. So around 2 weeks im hopeing it will be inside with water in it.

Hope you get to make a tank, that would be sweet!


----------



## 0123

DC_Piranha said:


> Thanks again 0123,
> 
> Hmmm, it should take me a couple days before water gets in it, probably close to a week for the epoxy to be finished and dried. I have to get plywood on monday for the doors, get wood to finish the stand/tank and canopy.. it will cover up and seam lines and screws. So around 2 weeks im hopeing it will be inside with water in it.
> 
> Hope you get to make a tank, that would be sweet!


yes it would before my dad said no to me building much if anything.... but he said if i take a class that he will probly let me and he said if i get most of the money for building it and have a place to put it i will be able to.... so hopefully i will be able to.... and hopefully it will be as nice as yours man!

not only would it get me a nice tank it would be fun i think! maybe i can get him to let me do it when like the school year is half over if we start building sh*t alot in there soon :nod: that would be cool im going to try and get a job sometime soon... so ill save my money then lol


----------



## killarbee

awesome work


----------



## DC_Cichlid

My Epoxy came in today, but i cant pick it up untill 6PM. I also need to get brushes and some other things before i start, and its a holiday,.. so everything is closed. I may not get a coat of epoxy on untill tomorrow. Dave


----------



## TRomP

Looking good, looking forward seeing it with water innit


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Me aswell,...

As you might know.... im probably going to start building a 240gallon very soon.

The link is here - http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=54959


----------



## jackburton

omg dc you the MAN, that is the sh*t, jesus wasnt as good as you at carpentry,

thats a goal of mine to build my own tank like you have well done that is great carnt wait to see the finish pics


----------



## ieatdrt

That tanks sick kid. I'm building a plywood glass tank in a room divider so i need glass on both sides. I understand installing glass on a single side you simply run the bead lay the glass down and the weight of the glass is enough to set it in the silicone. Do you have any ideas on how the hell I can set one side and then flip it over and do the other without worrying about the first side falling down? i'm thinking of custom building some support device for the first side while the second dries, but do you have an easier idea?


----------



## con man

please detail the epoxying process im still not surte how it goes exactly


----------



## ieatdrt

I'll try and field this one quick. Correct me if I miss anything. Basically after the "box" is constructed all interior surfaces are painted with at least 4 coats of 2 part epoxy which completely seals the wood and all joints. Bottom line you're painting in a plastic coating to the entire inside of the tank. This coating once sanded in the appropriate spots gives a much better surface for the silicone to adhere to than bare wood. Impervious to water and very durable. Of course you must use epoxy that is approved for potable water sources to ensure your fishes' safety, you'll see the NSF 61 and FDA 21 approval on the label in fine print.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks once again guys, ok...

Take a look at this link, i think anyone building a Plywood Tank should use this, instead of epoxy.. its much easier.

Herculiner Truck Bed Liner

It may be used for alot of stuff, and will seal the plywood very nice. Epoxy is a pain in the ass for people who have never used it, the mixing and how to cure it properly is alot of work, and easy to mess up on. I suggest to stay away from epoxy and use Herculiner.

Ieatdrt, ok... easy...when doing so.. (installing the glass).. you will want to get Grip Clamps, to hold the glass in place... and let the silicone dry, before moving the tank, Dave.


----------



## ieatdrt

Thanks man, you can call me Jay...sounds a lil better. I can see the clamps on the leading edge but what about the bottom? Maybe a few 2x4's cut to size and stuck against the bottom between the two panes of glass for support? Now of course the bottom will be vertical while the tank is on its side, and I don't have access to clamp the bottom or sides of the first glass pane because the plywood sides and bottom will be installed. The two faces will be 60"x22" 3/4" plywood rectangle with a 55"x17" cutout in the middle basically a 2 1/2" plywood trim ring, a 15"x60" base and 13 1/2" x 22" sides. The outside dim. 60"x22.75"x15". I hope you follow me I wish i could draw a diagram for you. I'm wondering if I can install the glass with the tank upright. Everything I've read so far has the tank on its side so gravity helps set the glass in the silicone. Your helps greatly appreciated. I know I'm wordy but I want to be as clear as possible.
Thx Jay.


----------



## shaft

DC_Piranha said:


> Thanks once again guys, ok...
> 
> Take a look at this link, i think anyone building a Plywood Tank should use this, instead of epoxy.. its much easier.
> 
> Herculiner Truck Bed Liner
> 
> It may be used for alot of stuff, and will seal the plywood very nice. Epoxy is a pain in the ass for people who have never used it, the mixing and how to cure it properly is alot of work, and easy to mess up on. I suggest to stay away from epoxy and use Herculiner.
> 
> Ieatdrt, ok... easy...when doing so.. (installing the glass).. you will want to get Grip Clamps, to hold the glass in place... and let the silicone dry, before moving the tank, Dave.


 At $99.99 for the black kit, is that comparable to epoxy. I think even if it's a little more it's worth it, just because it seems like such a tough material that's easy to apply.


----------



## ieatdrt

The only concern I'd have with using a brush/spray on bedliner would be the leaching of chemicals into the water. I'd check with the manufacturer and ask if this product is safe as a liner for drinking water. If not you'll have a load of dead fish! If it's ok I'm using it. I may check right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## cretinHOP

DC_Piranha said:


> Thanks once again guys, ok...
> 
> Take a look at this link, i think anyone building a Plywood Tank should use this, instead of epoxy.. its much easier.
> 
> Herculiner Truck Bed Liner
> 
> It may be used for alot of stuff, and will seal the plywood very nice. Epoxy is a pain in the ass for people who have never used it, the mixing and how to cure it properly is alot of work, and easy to mess up on. I suggest to stay away from epoxy and use Herculiner.
> 
> Ieatdrt, ok... easy...when doing so.. (installing the glass).. you will want to get Grip Clamps, to hold the glass in place... and let the silicone dry, before moving the tank, Dave.


 epoxy was actually pretty easy to use


----------



## shaft

ieatdrt said:


> The only concern I'd have with using a brush/spray on bedliner would be the leaching of chemicals into the water. I'd check with the manufacturer and ask if this product is safe as a liner for drinking water. If not you'll have a load of dead fish! If it's ok I'm using it. I may check right now as a matter of fact.


 I'm pretty sure it's safe for holding fish and drinking water. There were a few other people on a different forum that used it successfully.


----------



## con man

yea but they mite of done a small coat of silicone over it.....


----------



## DC_Cichlid

ieatdrt said:


> Thanks man, you can call me Jay...sounds a lil better. I can see the clamps on the leading edge but what about the bottom? Maybe a few 2x4's cut to size and stuck against the bottom between the two panes of glass for support? Now of course the bottom will be vertical while the tank is on its side, and I don't have access to clamp the bottom or sides of the first glass pane because the plywood sides and bottom will be installed. The two faces will be 60"x22" 3/4" plywood rectangle with a 55"x17" cutout in the middle basically a 2 1/2" plywood trim ring, a 15"x60" base and 13 1/2" x 22" sides. The outside dim. 60"x22.75"x15". I hope you follow me I wish i could draw a diagram for you. I'm wondering if I can install the glass with the tank upright. Everything I've read so far has the tank on its side so gravity helps set the glass in the silicone. Your helps greatly appreciated. I know I'm wordy but I want to be as clear as possible.
> Thx Jay.


 Jay, its hard to follow you, but i can get at what your saying...

So, once you have clamped and finished one side, leave the clamps on, and flip the tank around to do the other side, the silicone will hold the glass in place, but leave the clamps there in place incase it moves. I guess you will need 4 clamps, should be easy enough to do.

Im pretty sure the Truck Bed liner is safe for fish, as its used in fish ponds and fish holding tanks. Dave


----------



## ieatdrt

Dave this is the best I could do. This is the tank on it's side with the 2 panes of glass. You're looking thru what would be the top of the tank. gravity holds the back piece of glass in while it dries but the front piece, installed first, needs support. Maybe the silicone is strong enough to hold it. If I clamp it I can only clamp one side of the glass because i don't have access to the other due to the plywood bottom and sides being there. That's where I thought of sticking a couply 2by's 
against the plywood bottom vertically between the panes might do the trick. 
My tank looks alot like yours with 2 windows instead of one. I assume you'll lay yours down with the window facing the floor to install the glass which is easy but i then have to flip it over to do the otherside.
thanks Jay

Front Ceiling
---=========glass========---
| |
| |
| Plywood Bottom | Looking thru the top of the tank on stands
| | While installing glass thru the "top" of tank
| |
---============glass=====--- 
Back Floor

/clamp
[-=======---l
/ l
no access l
for clamp l---Plywood bottom
l
--=======---l


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Jay, im really confused on your drawing,... I get what you mean about the bottom of the tank and that there cant be any clamps there. But, 2 should be enough to hold the glass in place if you place the clamps at the top of the tank, i really dont see any need to have more, or the 2by4 idea. Dave


----------



## ieatdrt

Thanks Dave the pictures looked alright until I submitted the reply then it got all messed up. Thanks for the help.


----------



## KRS one

dc the tanks is tits n ass...lol


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Been busy latley, with school taking most of the day away... so i haven't got much done. I got a 3/4" birch ply delivered yesturday, and got it cut to size for door pannels just a couple hours ago. It looks awsome,.. but i need to get the hinges and handles in place, and i also have to iron on the wood strip along the edge of the pannels...

There will be more pics up soon... Dave


----------



## 0123

DC_Piranha said:


> and i also have to iron on the wood strip along the edge of the pannels...


 lol sorry but what do you mean by this? how do you iron wood? sorry im totally confused about this, please explain.


----------



## ieatdrt

I also do woodworking and I know DC is busy as hell so I'll field this for him. I believe he's talking about edgebanding which is used to dress up the unfinished sides of plywood. Its an ultra thin wood strip that looks like 3/4" wide tape with glue on one side. You actually take a household iron and run it along the edgebanding while applying it to the wood surface and the iron melts the glue and bonds the surfaces. It gives plywood the look of being solid wood. Common on entertainment centers and cabinets.


----------



## 0123

ok thx i wasnt to sure so i figured id ask... but couldnt a router do the same thing sorta? what about when/if he stains the stand wouldnt it look weird/different or something... (unless he painted it i guess)

thx!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

ieatdrt said:


> I also do woodworking and I know DC is busy as hell so I'll field this for him. I believe he's talking about edgebanding which is used to dress up the unfinished sides of plywood. Its an ultra thin wood strip that looks like 3/4" wide tape with glue on one side. You actually take a household iron and run it along the edgebanding while applying it to the wood surface and the iron melts the glue and bonds the surfaces. It gives plywood the look of being solid wood. Common on entertainment centers and cabinets.


 Thanks alot for clearing that up for me, Ieatdrt.

0123,... No a router cant do the same thing, as the plywood edges would look weird, by using the Birch Banding, it makes a normal plywood board look like a whole peice of wood,... except for when you have to go cross grain. Dave


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well it finnaly warmed up outside, and I got a first coat of the "Snow Roof" product I picked up. It seems to be some pretty good stuff, a gallon cost me $50.00 CND,.... $35.00 US. I think I will finish using it, then apply some Fiberglass Resin ontop, depending how think it all goes on. I bought it as black, but it seems to go on, and dry as a Dark Navy Blue, however I really like the colour anyways. I don't recomend using Epoxy resin, its just to damn expensive... and a pain in the ass to keep mixing, Dave.

Heres the new pics,...


----------



## Serygo

very nice!
Is that the 150 oro 240???
I am thinking its the 240 because the 150 has a stand built on...
Well get back to me on that!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Serygo said:


> very nice!
> Is that the 150 oro 240???
> I am thinking its the 240 because the 150 has a stand built on...
> Well get back to me on that!


 Its the 150, the stand is in the garage. I haven't started the 240, as i couldn't get into a woodwork class, so I might not be building it for awhile. Tho my buddy wants to get a new tank soon, so I might be building him a 200-300 Gallon Tank, Dave.


----------



## ieatdrt

OK I've done acrylic and I'm going to start my first plywood this weekend with 2 viewing windows built into a wall between the kitchen and living rm....I can get West System epoxy at a marine store about 15 min. from my house 1qt resin, pt hrdnr, glass tape (strength), and pumps for $70 or the Herculiner route for $30...This is the only part I haven't decided on....I'm covering less than 15 sqft. wish me luck.... Jay


----------



## ieatdrt

Once again I posted to soon....I looked deeper into the Herculiner website and sure enough "Fish and Game Fish Holding Tanks" is a recommended use of this product......I calculated my total costs and I'm looking at about $300-320 for the tank alone. I already have a Fluval 404 and the rest of the goodies from my previous tank. I got a quote of $444 for an all glass aquarium built to my specs w/o shipping. You definitely can save money...the bigger the tank the better the savings....and remember I have 2 windows that's and extra $85.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

More pics comming tonight... Dave.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Well here it is, the doors are on,... and everything looks kick ass.

Take a look for yourself,...


----------



## TheGreatHoe

god that looks sexy....makes mine look like crap  but then again you can only do so much in a dorm room


----------



## DC_Cichlid

More Updates:

The glass is in, and siliconed. I put a second coat of fiberglass resin on last night, it dried real nice, im sure glad i put on a second coat. ( Ill recomend atleast 2.)

Heres some pics with the light on...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

My tank had a small leak today when I filled it up for the first time to 50% water. Im not to happy this happened, but will try fix it tomorrow, Dave.


----------



## bryang

damn i really wish you lived in southern california because I would definately buy a large tank off you. That bedliner actually looks really good. Maybe someone in Cali will pick up on this and start building some tanks out here.


----------



## Genin

i hope you find and secure the small leak. that tank and stand looks phenominal. we'll talk sometime about you building me one :laugh:







.


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Thanks guys,...

Ive been thinking the last couple days, i might sell this 150gallon... if anyone is interested please IM me, it will sell fairly cheap, will come with ( Tank, Stand, Canopy, lights.... it will also be finished, no screws will be seen, or plywood edges,... like I have done to the canopy you can see below ....

I want to sell as I plan on building a 240+ gallon Glass/Acrylic Aquarium, with wood stand and canopy.

Heres the pic of what my tank looks like now... as you can see, the finished canopy!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

Better look at the finished canopy below,... The tank and stand is soon to look the same.

My tank will be easly fixed tomorrow, so it will no longer leak.


----------



## TheGreatHoe

sexy...i love the trim...what'd you use for it????


----------



## DC_Cichlid

TheGreatHoe said:


> sexy...i love the trim...what'd you use for it????


 Its called "Edge Banding" you simply unroll it, cut 1" more than you need, and Iron it on. Gives a nice finished look.


----------



## TheGreatHoe

thanks...i'll have to check out homedepot and see fi i can find some :-D


----------



## micus

so it leaked, bummer

how big of a leak, where at?


----------



## DC_Cichlid

micus said:


> so it leaked, bummer
> 
> how big of a leak, where at?


Was a very tiny leak between the glass and wood... its fixed. About a teaspoon of water came out in 30 min... lol

I might refill the tank tomorrow. We'll see how the silicone dries first.


----------



## TheGreatHoe

good luck man....hope it works out for ya as it is a kickin' tank!!!!!


----------



## DC_Cichlid

The tank no longer leaks, its filled up as I speak, and looks kick ass!!!









Take a look,...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

...


----------



## DC_Cichlid

...


----------



## mantis

you've done a awesome job DC!

Keep up the good work, keep the pics commin


----------



## DC_Cichlid

mantis said:


> you've done a awesome job DC!
> 
> Keep up the good work, keep the pics commin


 Thanks Mantis, more pics to come for sure... gonna get my fish ordered in soon.


----------



## micus

soooo, your keepin that tank,? or sellin and buildin a 240 or......?


----------



## micus

i have to say, that looks mighty pimp also,


----------



## DC_Cichlid

If the price is right, ill sell. If anyone is "interested"... please contact me, Dave.


----------



## ieatdrt

Do I hear the budding of a small business?!


----------



## saxonpesko

you should build one wit a sump and overflow setup you make yourself so you just buy a pond pump and media....... a real money saver









i am going to build a 10 footer by like 2 foot depth and 3 foot height....... i am new to this site but not to building.........







.........

i will build the overflow and sump setup like i saaid to get the filtration i need for a tank of this size..............

also.......... you are somebody to look up to........ a true craftsman........






























thanks for all the inspiration


----------



## matc

wow ! what's the price ? (in cnd) i'd like to have a tank like this but i don't have enough place...nice work !


----------



## CaminoMan78

Have you guys finished our tanks yet? I just got mine finsished this morning. I should be putting up pics soon but i gotta get a camera first.


----------

